# My Baby Napping



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

She's napping on my robe...makes me feel loved.  I just looked at her on my robe and thought...how sweet is that?

The image above her is her blanket on top of the chair.

She's so loving!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 22, 2022)

How sweet!  Your robe is scented by you and she must feel wrapped in your arms.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

Gemma said:


> How sweet!  Your robe is scented by you and she must feel wrapped in your arms.


Yes it is and I love her so much!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 22, 2022)

Life is so much better because of the cuteness of our pets!  IMO


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

That is Adorable, Ruthanne.  Thanks for sharing that picture with us. 

She is definitely very attached to you,  and to all of the loving care that you give her. 
Thoughts of her life with you, are giving her _sweet dreams!_


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2022)

So sweet!  ♥


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 22, 2022)

That is lovely. Pets love unconditionally.


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Oh, Bless she is beautiful.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That is Adorable, Ruthanne.  Thanks for sharing that picture with us.
> 
> She is definitely very attached to you,  and to all of the loving care that you give her.
> Thoughts of her life with you, are giving her _sweet dreams!_


Thanks Kaila.  I think she IS very attached and I am to her as well.  Don't know what I'd do without her.  She is getting up in age and it scares me


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Kaila.  I think she IS very attached and I am to her as well.  Don't know what I'd do without her.  She is getting up in age and it scares me


I know what you mean.  I guess we just have to treasure that bond, and cherish every moment we have with them, and hope for them to live long, with us, which many do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 23, 2022)

So sweet! ♥


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2022)

Suzy looks so comfy and warm. A real snuggly-hug.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 23, 2022)

The older dogs get, the more precious they become.   Our boy is 15 now, and he's very precious.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 23, 2022)

I thought someone kidnapped your baby when I first read the thread!  I need to stop watching the news!


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 23, 2022)

The sad truth about having a pet you love is that some day it will break your heart.  But, it's still worth it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I thought someone kidnapped your baby when I first read the thread!  I need to stop watching the news!


I know what you mean about the news.  It makes me crazy


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> The sad truth about having a pet you love is that some day it will break your heart.  But, it's still worth it.


True but they are a great joy anyhow.  I've lost others before and it's very painful


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2022)

Great shot Ruthanne, Suzy looks so sweet and peaceful....hugs for your girl.


----------



## Jace (Jan 23, 2022)

Ahh! How cute!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 23, 2022)

When I was working I always wanted to curse at my dog when I left for work seeing him knowing what his day had in store for him....z-z-z-z-z-z


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 24, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Great shot Ruthanne, Suzy looks so sweet and peaceful....hugs for your girl.


Thank you @SeaBreeze I'm so lucky to have her!


----------

